# Where can i get a wreck anchor.



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

i am looking for a cheap wreck anchor to hold an 18ft boat. if anyone knowes where i can find one please let me know. thanks


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

do a search on the forum there use to be someone who made and sold them cant remember there name though


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks i will check it out.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

I always made a 3 prong hook out of rebar. If you can't pull it free or bend the hooks straight, cut the line. They're super cheap to make.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Michael, aka fishworks, $25.00


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Bubba (5/6/2009)*Michael, aka fishworks, $25.00




Thanks Bob. 



I have a few on the shelf. Shoot me a pm if your interested.


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks I will be getting in contact with mike.


----------



## JBones (Feb 27, 2009)

Academy sells wreck anchors also.


----------

